# What rod company is this?



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure but I have seen them at McCoy's in Mobile


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Really,

I visit mcoys 4 times a month. I've never seen em


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Eagle Claw??? Think I saw one that color on the show Capt Blair Wiggins does?

Just my guess.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You got that screenshot form the Norwegian guy fishing in the keys. I'm willing to bet its a Swedish or Norwegian European company similar to loop, but not available in the USA.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It appears to have an Alps reel seat and the blank is painted white.

Never seen a commercial rod built in white - but any custom rod builder can do it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> You got that screenshot form the Norwegian guy fishing in the keys. I'm willing to bet its a Swedish or Norwegian European company similar to loop, but not available in the USA.


Yes mat, exactly where I got it. 

I think it's a company called Guideline. 

Found it on eBay.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Yep, appears to be a Norwegian company due to its .no domain name


http://www.guideline.no/en/


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Mudholes mhx fly blank comes in white if you ever just want to build a white rod. I think a white rod with a telaxum carbon fiber grip would be sweet......


----------



## bovenziluke (Feb 3, 2013)

Almost positive its a fiberglass, Blue Halo makes some 8wt blanks similar to that in a multitude of colors..

http://bluehalogear.com/?page_id=7


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Speaking of Blue Halo, I have one of their rods in a 6-7wt. I love it. It's an awesome rod.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Did research and found out its a Sweedish/Norwiegen  company. Great reviews on the Guideline LPXE RS V2. 

Got one coming to test it out. 

Love the white. Not many white rods or blanks to build on. 

MHX only offers a 5wt. to build.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

What weight did you get? Where did you order it?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a 6wt

I got it for $280

EBAY

I love a 6wt for bass trout and reds.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I got a 6wt
> 
> I got it for $280
> 
> ...


I saw that one. I wanted an 8wt


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Yea I got 2 expensive 8's

So I went 6wt


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Got the Guidline in today. I am a rod builder so I inspected the thread work and epoxy. 

I give the thread work a 9/10. Just 2 of the smaller top guides could have have been a little tighter. 

Epoxy overall was good 9/10

Wish the reel seat had a locking nut. nice custom seat overall 10/10

Paint on the rod is flawless. 10/10

Cork was not AAA. Nice overall 9/10

Rod is light and the fast action feel great. 

I casted in the yard into a heavy headwind, the rod felt great. I was punching the line a good 45 feet. 

Looking forward to this weekend and trying it out in the water. 

9/10 so far


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the review I just bought one and am waiting in shipment. I needed a good fast action six weight. What did you line it with?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Thanks for the review I just bought one and am waiting in shipment. I needed a good fast action six weight. What did you line it with?


I got SA 6w mastery textured. Love the textured line. 

Where did you order from?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Thanks for the review I just bought one and am waiting in shipment. I needed a good fast action six weight. What did you line it with?
> 
> 
> I got SA 6w mastery textured. Love the textured line.
> ...


I ordered an 8wt from the ebay store in Idaho you got yours. from Should be here in two weeks.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > Thanks for the review I just bought one and am waiting in shipment. I needed a good fast action six weight. What did you line it with?
> >
> >
> > I got SA 6w mastery textured. Love the textured line.
> ...


Great Mat,

Mine came in 3 days.  I have a Allen gunmetal trout 2 on mine.  Looks bad ass

Matt what did you offer? I offered 280


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > Thanks for the review I just bought one and am waiting in shipment. I needed a good fast action six weight. What did you line it with?
> > >
> > >
> > > I got SA 6w mastery textured. Love the textured line.
> ...


Yours was in stock, mine is being shipped from the other side of the world


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

How do you like the 'fast' action. What would you compare it to? (IE what other american rod series)

When I spoke to the guy at the fly shop, he said the euro style of 'fast' was slower than the USA 'fast'.


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

I bought mine from the same eBay store in Idaho. Could not find another dealer anywhere in the us. I'm going to line it with a musky tapered euro line for throwing big wind resistant flies to small mouth and trout


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> How do you like the 'fast' action. What would you compare it to? (IE what other american rod series)
> 
> When I spoke to the guy at the fly shop, he said the euro style of 'fast' was slower than the USA 'fast'.


Yea mine was in stock. 

My only other 6wt was a custom build I built on a Batson 6wt.
It was a med fast action, the Guideline is way faster.  

After casting it in the yard I love it

That's all I can compare it too.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > How do you like the 'fast' action. What would you compare it to? (IE what other american rod series)
> >
> > When I spoke to the guy at the fly shop, he said the euro style of 'fast' was slower than the USA 'fast'.
> 
> ...


Then compare it to your 8wts lol Do you own any other 'extra fast' or 'fast' rods?


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

The rod blank is an American made blank by the way I talked to some guys at guideline so this fast action should feel more like our fast action rods than the euro style rods that have a lot of butt flex. Whole new meaning to looks tippy.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > How do you like the 'fast' action. What would you compare it to? (IE what other american rod series)
> > >
> > > When I spoke to the guy at the fly shop, he said the euro style of 'fast' was slower than the USA 'fast'.
> >
> ...


Kinda hard to compare it to an NRX and Albright,  But yea i feel it's compares great to my Predator 7 wt


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> The rod blank is an American made blank by the way I talked to some guys at guideline so this fast action should feel more like our fast action rods than the euro style rods that have a lot of butt flex. Whole new meaning to looks tippy.


I did not know that. Thanks


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I had a predator 8'6 with wulff shorts line and it was super quick....looking forward to this, then!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I had a predator 8'6 with wulff shorts line and it was super quick....looking forward to this, then!


Yea it's a sick looking rod. What reel you got for it?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I had a predator 8'6 with wulff shorts line and it was super quick....looking forward to this, then!
> 
> 
> Yea it's a sick looking rod.  What reel you got for it?


Ross Evo LT with Wulff 8F Shorts


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > I had a predator 8'6 with wulff shorts line and it was super quick....looking forward to this, then!
> >
> >
> > Yea it's a sick looking rod.  What reel you got for it?
> ...


Nice. I work for 3M and when I go up to MN for training I always visit Ross and Scientific Angler.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > I had a predator 8'6 with wulff shorts line and it was super quick....looking forward to this, then!
> > >
> > >
> > > Yea it's a sick looking rod.  What reel you got for it?
> ...


Sucks that Orvis just bought Ross. Wonder what they will change in production to save $$ and extend profit margins


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > > > I had a predator 8'6 with wulff shorts line and it was super quick....looking forward to this, then!
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Yea it's a sick looking rod.  What reel you got for it?
> ...


Yea I heard that too. I hope they let Ross run itself. 3M kinda did that while owning them.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok, so only 2 rat reds today on the new rod.









The rod is lined with 6wt SA Mastery Textured and a Allen Trout II.

Had to deal with 10 to 15 mph winds today, so it was a great time to test the rod.

The area that I fish does not require 70 to 90 ft cast.  40 to 50 is my sweet spot.  

I am not a professional by no means but I am a student of the game.  

       Took about 5 cast to feel the fast action of the tip.  I am leaving a med fast rod to this fast action.  Smart move.  I found the rod to be very strong in a head wind.  I did not change my casting stroke and was able to deliver the fly on point up to 50 ft.  
        I was very accurate with my casting today with all the wind.  I was very impressed.  I was throwing by brothers version of the Rich Waldner "Terminator Crab". It's a little heavy for a 6wt but it threw the crab great. 









After sticking both the rats on the rod I let them have their head so I could play them for a minute or two.  They both made a few runs and the rod was joy to use.  

Overall I really like the rod.  It's only a 6wt but a very fun rod and great looking also. I like to fish in style.  I own a 6, 7, and two 8's.  I can't wait to stick a 27 to 30 inch red on the rod.  It will be a adventure.  

I give the the rod a 9/10 for performance.  

Remember I am not a professional fly rod reviewer, just a guy passing on my experience.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great thread. 

BayStYat, Enjoyed the pics!

Throwing this out there because I just got the new catalog from Mud Hole Custom Tackle. Rod may be built on their MHX white series blanks.

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/MHX-White


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Guideline is a Scandinavian outfit. The rods are made in the same factory as Redington rods (and many others). So they have access to very high quality materials. 

I had a cast of an Elevation 6wt last weekend and it performed almost too good for the money. No complaints there. I will be getting a couple for salt.


----------

